# Need some help with goggles: proceed at your own risk! :D



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello there,

I did quite a research on goggles and I think I've figured out a lot of things... but in my case getting my hands on pair of good quality goggles is not as simple as it sounds...

1) My funds are low... we're talking about ~60$
2) Seller have to ship to APO address (have some friends that work for US army), shipping to Bosnia IF available is in most cases around 25-30$... so, ebay is not an option 
3) Goggles have to be helmet compatible and I would prefer to be able to switch lenses
4) not sure if I have to say this, but it would be nice to get as best anti-fog protection available for such a low price...

The closest I got to solving this thing out was Oakley O Frames, but I've noticed they didn't get much love

For now I'm using Siberia S46 model, unknown brand I stumbled upon on ebay for 25$, shipping included... They do the trick, they don't fog and they look nice imo, but I was wondering if I could get something better than these 




Thanks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Drop Laax, Ashbury Warlock.


----------



## S.Midd.92 (Nov 18, 2010)

to tell the truth i think those look pretty dope haha plain but sick


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Take your pick...

Ski Goggles and Snowboard Goggles from Departmentofgoods.com


----------



## TBC (Nov 28, 2010)

It's only $539


----------



## TheJMay (Nov 28, 2010)

ahha I was looking at those speedometer goggles earlier today, and damn they are sick, but I wouldn't want to waste 500 bucks if I fell and broke those things. plus they're about 400 bucks out of my price range.


----------



## TBC (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah no kiddin. Nice lookin goggles though but for what they're asking, I can buy a brand new Never Summer


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

pontiuspylate said:


> Take your pick...
> 
> Ski Goggles and Snowboard Goggles from Departmentofgoods.com


Thanks a lot man! I really appreciate your time, the site is by far the best I've seen by now, they ship to APO for free, best prices and a lot of models to choose from... can't get better than this :thumbsup:

Now I have smt to do in next... 3 hours or so  I'll try to narrow it down to at least 3-4 models and I'll be back to check out on what you guys think about my picks, I do read reviews on things I'm considering to buy, but I take those 5 stars reviews on the sellers sites with a grain of salt...  

P.S. I almost died of heart attack when I saw wisdoms for 64$ The goggles I fell in love with  Unfortunately 2006 model they had is no longer available. I think they're not compatible with helmets anyway...


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Drop Laax, Ashbury Warlock.


I like Laax... a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

S.Midd.92 said:


> to tell the truth i think those look pretty dope haha plain but sick


Yeah, I love these goggles, I got more than i was hoping for when I bought them... I just wanted something that will look nice and would get me through my first season on the slopes...

I was suprised with the quality of goggles (you can get these for 15$ on ebay auction... free shipping for USA), and anyway I though I'll probably end up shattering them sooner or later so I didn't want to spend too much money on something that could easily be messed up... Now when my only problem is not to catch heelside edge when doing toeside turns (I'm glad I bought a helmet before I invested in the goggles :laugh: ) and I don't fall on my face too often I think it's time to get something with quality lenses...


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

TBC said:


> It's only $539


Only if they have infrared vision and shoot lasers, it could be useful for hunting down those pesky skiers...


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Those rcon are kinda pimp.


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok, here's what it came down to...

Spy Zed Goggles w/Free Extra Lens = 36$ (probably my favorite, low price, extra lens + cool looks)



Dragon DX Goggles = 30$



Dragon DX Goggles w/ Ionized Lens w/Free Bonus Lens = 47$ (too flashy for me, but I'll consider it) 



Dragon Mace Goggles = 62$



Don't get me wrong, I'm only looking for a performance feedback, but I uploaded pictures so people who might read this post don't have to google it


----------



## dpx5 (Nov 29, 2010)

Good deals at the Oakley Vault. You should check it.


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

dpx5 said:


> Good deals at the Oakley Vault. You should check it.


WHOA!!! crowbars for 50-60$?! daaaamnnnn  thanks a lot! :thumbsup:

Anybody can help me with asian fit, there are awesome JP AUCLAIR SIGNATURE SERIES CROWBAR (ASIAN FIT) for 52$ but I'm not sure how it would work for me? :dunno:


----------



## dpx5 (Nov 29, 2010)

A small difference in size and additional padding. The image in the thread below will show you.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/32437-asian-fit-oakleys.html


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

dpx5 said:


> A small difference in size and additional padding. The image in the thread below will show you.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/32437-asian-fit-oakleys.html


:thumbsup: thanks, that helped a lot :thumbsup:

though, not sure what to think now, I'll probably pass on these and go with TANNER HALL SIGNATURE SERIES CROWBAR, they cost 62$ but at least I wont have to trim the foam around the nose and risk to ruin the goggles if asian fit don't work out for me nicely...

Damn, I'm excited, I never thought I would get myself a crowbars on budget this tight...  



Thanks a lot for taking your time to help me out on this :thumbsup:

LMAO, I almost payed 55$ for damn O Frames :cheeky4:


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Crap... sold out...

what do you think about ordering JP AUCLAIR SIGNATURE SERIES CROWBAR Asian fit? 



I'm willing to take my chance on these cause they look awesome, but I really have no idea if they would work out... :dunno:

Can anybody help me out on this one? What are the odds this won't work? What about trimming the foam in case they are not good fit? 

Thanks


----------

